# White Carbon Fiber



## Turned Around (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody have a source for either white carbon fiber sleeving or an already made blank?


----------



## Monty (Mar 26, 2013)

I have about 4+ feet of it. How much you need or what pen do you need it cast for?
Call or PM me.


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 26, 2013)

PM just sent


----------



## Haynie (Mar 26, 2013)

They make such a thing?  Cool.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it carbon fiber of kevlar?  

For either try www.solarcomposites.com


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 26, 2013)

fiberglass, actually. i was on the solar composites site a little bit ago, looking at them. forgot i had it bookmarked when i posted the new thread.


----------



## plantman (Mar 26, 2013)

Craft Supplies USA sells glass fiber blanks in both Silver and Blue with tubes cast in them to fit Artisan Jr. Gentleman's II, Jr. Statesmaan II, Jr. Retro, and Venus. $ 14.90 on sale for $9.95. Page 132 in their Fall/Winter Catalog. Look at my tweat on "glass fibre Vertex" for photos of finished pen. Jim S


----------

